# Verbindung zum Speicherserver fehlgeschlagen.



## isp_geek (21. Jan. 2017)

Hi Leute,
hab schon Postfächer, die tatellos funktionieren. Wollte jetzt weitere anlegen an weiteren Kunden mit konfiguriertem Mailbereich (Limits). Logge ich mich dann (Roundcube) ins Postfach ein, dann kommt "Verbindung zum Speicherserver fehlgeschlagen."

Logs:

```
dovecot: imap(postmaster@domain.de): Error: user postmaster@domain.de: Initialization failed: Initializing mail storage from mail_location setting failed: Unknown setting: /var/vmail/domain.de/postmaster/
Error: Invalid user settings. Refer to server log for more information.
```
Natürlich lässt sich auch nicht per Thunderbird zugreifen.
Was kann das sein? Bitte um Hilfe, vielleicht kennt jmd das Problem und weiß ne Lösung?

Gruß

aso .. ja im syslog steht nix anders drin als das was schon im mail.err war


```
/var/vmail/domain.de/
drwx------  4 vmail vmail 4.0K Jan 21 16:14 postmaster
```
glaube sogar dass ich die Postfächer vor dem Update auf 3.1.1 angelegt habe und es jetzt aber zu dem Fehler kommt .. ideas?


----------



## isp_geek (21. Jan. 2017)

Hi Leute,

hab die Ursache gefunden .. aber hab immer noch keine Ahnung woher der Fehler kommt.

In der Datenbank mail_user wird nicht der Wert für maildir_format "maildir" für die neu angelegten Postfächer hinterlegt.

ich hab jetzt einfach zur Not in der web/mail/mail_user_edit.php ergänzt:


```
// Set Maildir format
        if ($this->id == 0) {
            $this->dataRecord['maildir_format'] = $mail_config['maildir_format'];
        }
        else {
            // restore Maildir format
            $tmp = $app->db->queryOneRecord("SELECT maildir_format FROM mail_user WHERE mailuser_id = ".$app->functions->intval($this->id));
            $this->dataRecord['maildir_format'] = $tmp['maildir_format'];
        }
        if ($this->dataRecord['maildir_format']=="") $this->dataRecord['maildir_format']="maildir";
```
Etwas flickschusterisch .. aber ich hoffe jmd von den Gurus kann sich dem widmen und das mal checken


----------



## Till (22. Jan. 2017)

Zitat von isp_geek:


> In der Datenbank mail_user wird nicht der Wert für maildir_format "maildir" für die neu angelegten Postfächer hinterlegt.


vermutlich ist in deinem db schema "maildir" nicht als default wert des fildes definiert. Schau mal mit phpmyadmin.


----------



## isp_geek (22. Jan. 2017)

Hi Till,

ne leider .. maildir ist definiert als Standard:

```
#   Spalte Typ Kollation Attribute Null Standard
15     maildir_format     varchar(255)     utf8_general_ci         Nein     maildir
```
jedenfalls in PhpMyAdmin > mail_user > Struktur .. das meinst du doch .. hab leider kein Plan warum der Wert leer ist .. noch ne Idee?


----------



## Till (22. Jan. 2017)

Ja, das meinte ich. Und unter System > Server config > mail ist auch maildir ausgewählt?


----------



## isp_geek (22. Jan. 2017)

Ja bei allen 5 Servern .. ich habe jetzt mal die Config-Seite für alle Server explizit gespeichert meinen Fix entfernt und es scheint jetzt wieder richtig eingetragen zu werden .. was auch immer genau passiert war werde ich wohl nicht herausfinden .. aber schön, dass es wieder läuft.

Danke für deinen Support .. speziell am Wochenende. Gruß.


----------

